# Engine bay cleaning without a presure washer?



## Ash4ord (Feb 25, 2010)

My engine bay is pretty dirty i dont have a preasure washer to get majority of the dirt off what would you recomend i use to get the heavy stuff off?


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

There are all kinds of cleaners you can use, ones that I have used include CD 2 Step from Halfords, Gunk engine cleaner, Meguiars safe degreaser.

Start off by cover ing any electrical items that could become damaged by water (shouldn't be many) then pour water from a watering can over the enitre engine bay. Then apply your chosen cleaner using a brush to agiatate where required, then rinse again using the watering can or a hose on low pressure. 

Repeat if necessary.

Then run the engine to aid the drying process, dry any areas that you can with a towel, then apply something like Aerospace protectant to the plastics.

HTH


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Autoglym engine cleaner, just spray it on. Leave it for a couple of minutes and than rinse.


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

I just used a sprayer bottle with water in to rinse off Autogylm Engine Cleaner. Worked a treat!


----------



## Ash4ord (Feb 25, 2010)

going to pick up a bottle of the autoglym cleaner, what would you recomend i use to clean up coolant and boost pipes?


----------



## MHTexPete (Feb 23, 2010)

for stubborn grease marks i just use a drop of petrol on a cotton rag. remember not to smoke or light the BBQ while your doing it though


----------



## Josho (Aug 11, 2008)

Autoglym EMC is very good. :thumb:


----------



## Kevin OB (Feb 5, 2010)

Autosmart G101 Spray On leave A Few Mins Wipe Off then spray Engine Dressing no Need to Use Power washes or Steam cleaners


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

It's probably not a good thing to do but sometimes I blacken engine bay plastics with WD40.


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

i do have a pressure washer but removing all the dirt still needs the chemicals to have a new look engine.


----------

